# Rugby - France V Argentina



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

VIVA ARGENTINA!!!!!

France 12 - 17 Argentina

What a great game Argentina played; simple, committed, good defence, great kicking, I just loved the way they played.

Add to that they are wearing a kit which is true to their traditional colours and actually looks like a rugby kit!!!








:clap:


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

12 - 17?







What's going on? Credit due to the coaches, I wish I'd seen it, I love attacking footie but who was in goals?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

the 710 has BB what they did next on


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

pg tips said:


> the 710 has BB what they did next on


...even more when I tell you that programme is repeated tomorrow lunchtime


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

langtoftlad said:


> pg tips said:
> 
> 
> > the 710 has BB what they did next on
> ...


























It was good to see the pumas hit some form, a deserved win, the 710 was shocked at the amount of claret that was being spilt, certainly makes footy look a bit soft


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

mutley said:


> It was good to see the pumas hit some form, a deserved win, the 710 was shocked at the amount of claret that was being spilt, certainly makes footy look a bit soft


I dunno, anybody remember this man


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

PhilM said:


> mutley said:
> 
> 
> > It was good to see the pumas hit some form, a deserved win, the 710 was shocked at the amount of claret that was being spilt, certainly makes footy look a bit soft
> ...


I recognise the look, when Blues played Man City in the early 80's half the Tilton Road End looked like that







happy days


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

One of the best games I've seen for a while. It probably has made Ireland stup and take notice as they could be in a bit of danger now(assuming the French get it together).

I'm dreading the Scotland/Italy match as I think Italy will play the same way and with as much passion and commitment.









Alasdair


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

I'm elated with the result, though concerned for Ireland as France will have their backs against the wall in their match. I've read the accounts, but won't be able to see the match until tomorrow









I'll head up to Seattle in the AM: A pub called the "Kangaroo and Kiwi" is showing tomorrow's matches back to back. I went to see the Eagles play a warm-up a couple of weeks ago and chatted with the lads afterwards, asked them to go easy on England as I'd hate to see my good mates cry


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Nalu said:


> I'll head up to Seattle in the AM: A pub called the "Kangaroo and Kiwi" is showing tomorrow's matches back to back. I went to see the Eagles play a warm-up a couple of weeks ago and chatted with the lads afterwards, *asked them to go easy on England* as I'd hate to see my good mates cry


Thanks Colin, we can't afford any more injuries









Pichot, Contepomi were superb but my pick of the backs was Hernandez, a full back turned fly-half and unpredictable brilliant at times. The backs deserve much praise and reading through this mornings reports they get most of the column inches. However (and obviously no bias here) the real heroes of the Argentine side were loose-head prop Rodrigo Roncero and hooker Mario Ledesma, they were immense, Ledesma covered the field like a flanker and Roncero mobile and devastating in break-down, a great example of why youth and talent is no match for age and treachery!!


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

I'm amazed France lost, and I don't like the French much but did think they'd win.

I think the result is a one off, and I support Europe over South Americans any day of the week, but no one wins all the time except retired gunfighters.

I didn't see the match so can't comment about that, but the French wont take this lying down!!

Your support for the winners J is a surprise!


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Are you sure Griff? A European team against a South American team? Are you sure you want to go out on a limb like that?

I emailed JoT @ the half, very proud of the Eagles. They went on to play England 7-7 in the second 40. A sign of the times, or a sign of how far the mighty have fallen? I'm genuinely interested in your opinions.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Don't understand going out on a limb.

I'm sure the winners deserved the result on the day, but I don't believe the Argentinians are the best side, and it's as simple as that; but we'll see.

I remember when Wales were the best in the world, but players come and players go.

And as regarding golf, with the US v Europe, it wont come as a huge shock who I am going to support; so what I am saying is that I prefer the European way of playing and style.

I'm surprised you are interested in my opinion

The French are more than capable of beating anybody and some of their play has been awesome.

Everyone supports who they root for.

Some of us remember certain soccer matches between Argentinia and England, particularly regarding temperament and behaviour.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Griff said:


> Don't understand going out on a limb.
> 
> I'm sure the winners deserved the result on the day, but I don't believe the Argentinians are the best side, and it's as simple as that; but we'll see.
> 
> ...


Griff you should stick to politics


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Nalu said:


> Are you sure Griff? A European team against a South American team? Are you sure you want to go out on a limb like that?
> 
> I emailed JoT @ the half, very proud of the Eagles. They went on to play England 7-7 in the second 40. A sign of the times, or a sign of how far the mighty have fallen? I'm genuinely interested in your opinions.


Colin I haven't seen the game yet, but 7-7 in the second half is an outstanding effort by the Eagles. England are in real crisis and I am not sure what the answer isn although I have some theories why there is a problem:

The demands of Internationals, Premier Rugby, Heineken Cup and EDF Trophy are such that players don't get a lot of recovery time and are suffering burn-out.

The structure of the English season whilst improved is still difficult for the international players.

12 month rugby for international players, England now has a summer tour to the southern hemisphere every year.

Club v Country: The English game at club level is not geared towards producing the best international team. Premier Rugby is a great product, but it is still club rugby with investors/owners whose priority is the club. The RFU - Premier Rugby conflict is still ongoing and whilst the slanging match is in a temporary lull it will raise its head again after the RWC.

Foreign players in Premier Rugby: Premier Rugby is full of foreign players, and whilst their is a restriction on the number of non-EU players their is no restriction on those with EU passports. As a result we have very few young English players in certain key positions (fly-half, scrum-half, centres, props) in Premier Rugby. There is a good anology here with the national soccer team.

There are good English players in lower leagues who don't get a chance in Premier Rugby due to foreign imports.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Well there you have it J.

Market forces has shagged up rugger too!!!






















:lol:


----------

